# Publisher 2010 won't print booklet correctly



## FH-Brig (Jan 8, 2011)

I've just upgraded to Pub 2010. I have a Sharp AR M257 printer that we use to publish and 8 page booklet each month. Works fine with Pub 2007.

We use Ledger size paper, with a Pub Booklet size 8 1/2 x 11. We print double sided, 2 pages per side. I use the same setting with Pub 2010 that I used with 2007. The print preview in 2010 looks exactly as it should. Although it prints 2 pages on each side, the pages are only printed on one half of the Ledger sheet. So, I get 2 small pages on half the sheet and the other half is blank. I have updated the printer driver.

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

Have you tried printing from the preview screen? Do you have a "Scale to paper size" option in the print dialog box?


----------

